# Lets talk about what we have that´s special



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been thinking since Sandra said she envied me being able to see wildlife at this time.
Maybe a few more of you find my freedom something to envy.

So my point is what have you got that we should envy you for?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me, surviving Covid19

I’m ashamed to say at one time I would have been happy to die I felt so ill, never have I felt so Ill and that includes open heart surgery

Which may be good because my valve is 12 yrs old, a good age, so maybe me and my bit of a cow will need to part company soon

And I’ve always said when HE /SHE goes so do I, but hey if I survived Covid maybe I’ll survive another heart surgery if needed

Now I’m hoping that rheumatology will sort out my mobility, I’ve a tricycle waiting for a trip in the van

My kids and grandkids are on the phone constantly checking

I miss them dropping in, eating all my chocolate biscuits

The tin is empty now no point in filling it

So should you envy me ?

Maybe not yet

But envy my pots of fuchsias, geraniums and hostas 

They are coming on a treat
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

hmmm. Ive got 400 Bog rolls and five cases of Scotch!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So let me tell some of you what you have that I think is special,
the majority of you have what is commonly known as your other half.
Some of you have children..
Jean and Viv have the courage to go just about everywhere on their own.
Barry and Alan (Gretchibald) can play instruments and sing.
That's the kind of special that if I was to be envious I would envy.

So come on, what's your speciality folks.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> hmmm. Ive got 400 Bog rolls and five cases of Scotch!


That's what I'd call greedy, not special, I've just told you 2 of your specialitie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For the record. I haven't really got 400 bog rolls.

Just the one.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Memory of our travels. Just a selection of our photo books. Every year when we come home cherryl creates them so we can remember where we been.

A160BA0F-F159-435D-8C69-A907B4002813.jpg


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have health, happiness and lots to be thankful for ............................................... most of the time Jan.
The rest are just challenges. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I have health, happiness and lots to be thankful for ............................................... most of the time Jan.
> The rest are just challenges.
> 
> Ray.


And like Rudi you have travelled to places most of us have not.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rws4711 said:


> The Memory of our travels. Just a selection of our photo books. Every year when we come home cherryl creates them so we can remember where we been.
> 
> A160BA0F-F159-435D-8C69-A907B4002813.jpg


I can´t make out the last picture Rudi, the place name, or names, didn't get into the picture.
You certainly have been everywhere man, :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I have health, happiness and lots to be thankful for ............................................... most of the time Jan.
> The rest are just challenges.
> 
> Ray.


Like Ray, I'm happy with my lot Jan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of the things I do, that help me to sleep, is list three things down on paper that I am "grateful for". These can range from Chris, to our daughter and now our granddaughter, to things like heating and shelter and a nice cup of tea! 

If I had to choose three today I would choose - 
Living where I do in a lovely community and beautiful part of the world. 
My family.
Health

Tomorrow it might be different


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Like Ray, I'm happy with my lot Jan.


Of course we are happy with our lot, but there must be something you wish you had either learnt or done in your early life that would have either benefited you now or you´d now say "I´m glad I did that while I could".

I've altered the subject a bit haven´t I.

There are lots of things I would have liked to have done like ice skating or skiing, one thing I do regret is having to sell my lovely accordion 25 years ago, I had been learning to read music and play when I discovered I had arthritis in my spine and could no longer hold it. I might have been entertaining you now playing this >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'IF' we still had all our savings that were taken we would still be RV ing stateside. But even that now brings problems as two friends are marooned in AZ and FL for the duration. And with hindsight we would have kept one or more property in UK tenanted. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There's not a lot I wanted to do and didn't Jan, though I've always wished I could sing well. I will do it when I'm entirely alone, but never if I think I might be heard.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jan,
The last book was about our trip to France, UK, Scotland and finally Ireland where we haven’t been before Here is a picture of a map I have in my study Marking all the countries we been to. Last count we made it to 89. Our ambition is 100 but in the Covid 19 world It seems unlikely.
If you are interested have a look at Blurb.com as the Books are all published there with free previews. You just need to search for cherryl Schmidt.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the following things that are special to me and to be more than grateful for, in no particular order (apart from number 1 which is THE best thing ever in my life!)

Mrs Plodd
My health
My two children
My six grandchildren
Financial security that enables me to do many wonderful things.
My own home
Lovely neighbours
My circle of friends 
My memories of my life so far. 
The ability to communicate to anyone anywhere in the world
The mental capacity to see through those who treat me/us as a fools
The prospect of many more years of happiness
Oh and did I mention my wonderful wife of 43 years Annette? Thought so!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> There's not a lot I wanted to do and didn't Jan, though I've always wished I could sing well. I will do it when I'm entirely alone, but never if I think I might be heard.


I Thought all Irish people could sing, so it is no it isn't. Whats wrong with you? You just have to believe you can sing, even if you cant. Then broadcast it to the world until they get sick of you.

I have done most of the things I wanted to do (most of them will be different to most people and nearly all of them fattening, illegal or immoral) but that just makes me depressed now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would have loved to play the piano. I could play the recorder (not the descant one but the slightly less irritating one).

I did learn to ride. That and owning horses would be one of my proudest achievements. Brought up on a council estate it was not very likely that I would end up as a house owner with land to keep my horses on. I loved every minute of those times. We took our horses to ride on the beach and would have cantered through the surf (a long held ambition) if the horse had not said "no way" " that water is moving"! We took them on a riding holiday in Kent where you stayed in a farmhouse where they fed you three meals a day and the horses stayed in their stables where they were groomed and led out for us to mount and ride away into the nearby forest! When we came back the groom took them away to feed and water and bed down. Luxury! 
I bought my first pony, a foal, while I still lived at home on the council estate. I worked in Great Ormond Street childrens' hospital and the pony was kept at diy livery about nine miles from home. I had to get up at silly o-clock, catch a bus to the end of the country lane in Newbury Park, walk the rest, see to my pony's needs, catch the tube to Holburn, do a day's work, reverse the journey at night to check on the pony and make my way home! My boss at work lent me the money to buy the pony and I paid for all its care, gave my mum my keep, paid travel expenses etc all on £12 per week wages! All my friends thought I was stone raving mad (except my horsey friends who understood) and if any boyfriend mentioned selling the horse and buying a car instead he was history !
Other holidays, and adventures, followed and each time we moved it was to a property with a bit more land "for the horses". The houses were unimportant. One of them just had one cold tap. No bathroom, no heating. We moved in on January the 1st, Brrrr.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its never too late to learn a musical instrument Pat and now is the perfect time. Get a keyboard off the internet, there are literally tons of free online resources and tools now. Youtube is full of them.

I bought a used midi keyboard synth last summer for twenty quid, plugged it into my PC and its DAW software and its been the best twenty quid I ever spent. Sounds amazing. Got a Mouth Organ (harp) for my birthday in February but Ive kind of given up on that for now. I got away with it reasonably quickly but its not a guitar or a synth is it? Do it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But what makes you jealous now in lockdown 

That others are able to do

I wish I had a hobby but I no longer do , Albert loves his garden,I love the results

And boring as ever, moving like a zombie 

I’m slowly cleaning my house, but it’s slow

It gives me pleasure, it always has,

I suspect as a mother of 6 children , organisation was always important and essential 

So sparkling mirrors and windows pleases me, flowers and plants around the house

I sometimes feel guilty that I feel it’s important

But I’ve held high management positions, but I couldn’t do that now

But I can enjoy my home

If it’s clean

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Jealous*. is a word I have never liked, I also dislike the word *hate*

My dictionary says Jealous is :-
feeling or showing an envious resentment of someone or their achievements, possessions, or perceived advantages.

So, don´t be jealous of what I have because the most important thing to have in my mind is love and someone you can show and share that love with and you dear Sandra have that in abundance.

All this freedom I have would be useless if I am ill like you, because there is absolutely nobody I could call on for help, I haven´t had a chance to go out and make new friends, but even if I had who would have wanted to come to help me at this time.

So good people, the _*most*_ important thing for me is to stay healthy, stay away from people, but fortunately I don´t have to stay in.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't do jealous Jan but I can conjure up lots of hate at times. 1943/4 it all started.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you would be surprised Jan how many people would be prepared to come and help you

This lockdown is a pain but when it’s over you will make a circle of friends

Jealous I use loosely, I guess when we are young we do feel jealous at times

At our age I doubt we have the energy nor inclination to actually feel jealous

Much too energetic 

We have received a text today telling us to shield until the end of June, another two months, and we are expecting a new grandson in June

I recon Archer ( 20 months) will have forgotten us by then, but maybe he will remember where we keep the tin of chocolate biscuits

sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I don't do jealous Jan but I can conjure up lots of hate at times. 1943/4 it all started.
> 
> Ray.


Good lord Ray, that a long time to harbour such terrible feelings, longer than I have lived and surely you were hardly old enough to have such strong feelings, but let´s not get into why please.

So folks who are watching the thread, here is where Motley and I went this morning.
This is as much to listen to as to watch. I hope you like it, not quite 10 minutes.
This day 118 years ago my Mum was born :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes very nice Jan. We tend to walk lanes like that when not locked down with our walking group. Sadly not now there's no traffic.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This was my back garden yesterday. Nice innit!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey my back garden is looking good

The Hostas are all unfurling, geraniums in flower and the fushisa good and strong

The clematis Montana is full of flowers

Id send a photo but I’m not sure I can now

The fish, well we’ve lost so many yet haven’t found the dead bodies, maybe as the water clears they will be at the bottom of the pond, but usually they float on the surface before sinking and we haven’t seen that happen . The water quality tests as excellent , we’ve changed the ultra violet bulbs and even bought a stronger pump

We could splurge out a few hundred £ to restock but we will wait a while to see if the few we have disappear , it may be time to fill in the pond .

Alberts worked hard bringing all the pots out of the greenhouse, and top dressing them all and most of the plants have made it through the winter, including the hanging baskets 

Which is just as well as we can’t buy more yet

The weather has been brilliant and the wisteria is full of flower, but that’s in the front garden

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I pictured all that, but it would be nice to. see a photo, why do you say you don´t think you can do it now?

Anyway in the meantime:-

Does Shadow do this 


*A few flowers you have, but you have to click on to see them better.*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When I try Jan
It comes up with the need to size it, it didn’t used to

Shadow doesn’t go near the pond since he fell in as a pup

Well he didn’t fall as there is a wall he jumped over it and couldn’t swim or get out

I remember, the day I came out of hospital following open heart surgery

Do not lift, and I lifted a heavy 6 month old pup over the wall, he was panicking and so was I 

But he was so worth saving

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just had an amazingly good day.
Up at 7.15 breakfast etc over by 8.15.
8.20 to 9.20 German Babel lesson.
9.30 to 10.15 walked Motley , but stopped for 10 mines to talk to a neighbour across the other side (in German of course).

10.30 to 12.30pm took the Navajo for a spin. I only thought I would do about 20 km. but just had the urge to keep driving and stopped at a car park I have never stopped before to discover there is a walk to a lake, we will be going again. 65km clocked up.
Got home to find a swallow had been in the house all the time we were out, about 2 hours, it had been everywhere obviously looking for a way out, bit of poo here and there, probably haven´t found it all yet :frown2: 
Had my ready prepared lunch of casserole, then 3/4 hour rest.

Cut the grass (excuse for grass) Roys Mum is here so spoke with her and had another little German lesson :grin2:. 
Sat out and played with Mr. Mot and now I will have a sandwich and watch something else on Netflix or Prime if I can´t see more of Mr. Selfridge.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have that hosta and a dozen or so more varieties as well Jan, 

That’s not counting the miniature hostas, they are so beautiful and we will need to split them this year as they’ve grown so well

We have them in a large raised planter at the back and in two large shallow planters

We bought the cuttings at a garden show, I’d never come across them until then and they were quite expensive as I recall but then most plants are at garden shows

We tried to buy his made up shallow planter but he said every split hosta in there was worth £8 , and there were dozens in there so we made our own when we came home

We are now over run with miniature hostas, and possibly with large ones but there is something about them that delights me

They are so relaxing, varied and beautiful

Most of ours are grown in large pots, and we’ve missed young Albert who usually moves them for us when they have been top dressed

I think we need to give more away this year, I’ve given away many indoor hanging baskets and I’m down to 8 or so now
But I like the outdoors indoors

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Everything is looking so clean and new, the candles are out on the horse chestnut trees, lilac of all colours everywhere,
spring flowers, I saw some wild Lilly of the valley by the lake.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I have just had an amazingly good day.
> Up at 7.15 breakfast etc over by 8.15.
> 8.20 to 9.20 German Babel lesson.
> 9.30 to 10.15 walked Motley , but stopped for 10 mines to talk to a neighbour across the other side (in German of course).
> ...


Sounds good Jan

We can't take the van out I don't think

In fact Albert is unable to renew his licence, he can't get an eye test as yet and isn't able to see the doctor, for over 350 licence

But worse than that the DVLA have put the wrong postcode on his renewal form and we can't even get in touch with them by phone or EMail

I've told him to print out the postcode they've used and see what happens

Failing that we just have to hope we are excused when he uses the car to walk the dog

They've closed the local cemetery where he usually walks except for funerals

So he drives a short way to an open park

Since I was ill with what I'm sure was covid he very occasionally goes to the supermarket, wears a mask and is careful not to come near to anyone

If I had covid and I'm sure I did and our Gp seems to think I did, Albert must have come in close contact to a very infected person,me

We should I hope have some antibodies, but we are still being very careful

Our kids and grandkids still need us a while longer

If only to keep phoning us:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Everything is looking so clean and new, the candles are out on the horse chestnut trees, lilac of all colours everywhere,
> spring flowers, I saw some wild Lilly of the valley by the lake.


Our lilac is now in bud

Disappointing as it's pink

Like hyacinths I think they should be blue

Haven't seen much in the way of spring flowers, but then I can't see the hedgerows this year

We planted lily of the valley but it wasn't to be, same problem I have with snowdrops

When I was young and lived in the country the hedge rows were full of primroses and violets, the fields with wild flowers, curlews were plentiful , we called them peewits after their call

I could name every wild flower and pressed them in books

The motorways surprisingly are providing hedgerows, but you can't stop to see the multitude of plants that colonise them

But for those of us who live in built up areas they are our hedgerows

Sandra


----------

